# - 3

## LAEN

> *  ,         * 
> 29.10.2009 
>      ,     ,  22- .       . ,       ,         䳿,     .         3   .     . 
> 22-   7         .     ,  - ,     -     .    ,   ,    . 
> / 
> 2             .       ,  ,    , / 
>   ,         ,  ,      ,   ,  .       8 ,   ,    ,   13- .        ,     .   ',         ,    .             2  :   156    .296 - .       3   .      ,       -   2          ...

  http://www.misto-tv.poltava.ua/news/5617/

----------


## sharasha

" "?!
    ,    , .
,  ,  .

----------


## RAMM

> " "?!
> ...
> ,  ,  .

     ""  -    ?

----------


## sharasha

*RAMM*, .
   -   .
      -  ,      .  .       .

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,     .
        ,       ?
      ...
      ,    ,  ,  .
   ,     .    ,     ...

----------


## sharasha

! ĳ,   ,  17.  

> 156

         !

----------


## aneisha

> ,    ,  ,  .

       ()   ,   ? ,          .  (    )   ,  ,  ,      .

----------

"̳"   .   . .      .

----------


## Ihor

?  , , ,   ? 
   -   ,

----------


## sharasha

> ?  , , ,   ?

  쳺...  

> -  ,      .  .

----------


## Def

> 쳺...

        ,   ,   ...
    ! ))))))))))))

----------


## sharasha

!

----------


## Def

> !

    ?

----------


## Ihor

> 쳺...

        ,     ,    ,              

> ,   ,   ... *    !* ))))))))))))

   !

----------


## Uksus

,          ,   ,     ,   ,  . ĳ              . ³,     ,     .       ,     ,     ( )           .   !      ,        .    ,    .     .    . , ,        .

----------


## Def

> .    . , ,        .

  ...     ,       () ...

----------


## LAEN

> "̳"   .   . .      .

    .
 
..  . ,     

>

----------


## Ihor

> ,          ,   ,     ,   ,  . ĳ              . ³,     ,     .       ,     ,     ( )           .   !      ,        .*    ,    .     .*    . , ,        .

     , ",         ,  !"

----------


## Def

> .    .

  .     ,   

> 

  . ׸    ...          .
,     .)))

----------


## Tail

> ,          ,   ,     ,   ,  . ĳ              . ³,     ,     .       ,     ,     ( )           .   !      ,        .    ,    .     .    . , ,        .

      ,       .           -

----------


## Sky

-  ,       ,           .    '    .

----------


## Enter

.  
  15   ! !    ,       ?     .    ""   ?    ,    ,       ,   .   
           ,     .  
     ?     ?            .

----------


## aneisha

*Enter*, , ,  .  
              *  * 
       .       ,  ,   . ?

----------


## sharasha

> ?

     !   

> ?

    ,   ""! ҳ      !

----------


## Enter

> , ,  .

        :
      3   .      쳻   

> *  *       .       ,  ,   . ?

       .  
       ,    ,  ,          ,         .   ,    .

----------


## sharasha

"   ", "    "! 
        ?                  ?

----------


## aneisha

> 3   .      쳻

    ?           .  , ""  "" -  .  
ǲ:      *ª*.           ?

----------


## Enter

> ?

   ,        ,          ,   ,       .

----------


## aneisha

?       .  ,    ,          .

----------


## sharasha

> ,       ,          ,   ,

   -  ,    .  - . 
.  -  ,    ?..

----------


## Enter

> ?

  ,  !      ,     !  ,     ,     ,  ,  ᒺ?!

----------


## sharasha

*Enter*,      ?
,  -      !
  !

----------


## Enter

> *Enter*,      ?
> ,  -      !
>   !

   .     "".     ,      .  ,  ,        ,   ...    ,                  .

----------


## sharasha

> 

     !   

> 

        .

----------


## Enter

> .

           ,   ,   ""       .    , , ,         .

----------


## Sky

**:     

> .

       ))))

----------


## rys

)

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!!!

----------


## Alex_Tee_

,-"   "."

 !!!
      ,.   .  *...*        ,    ,     ,     .
         " !!!"
    .       ...
    .
           ,    ,    ...
  ...

----------



----------


## sharasha

*Transd*,       ?)))
    ?

----------


## serg1975

,    .  3 !!!!!!    ,    ,  ,-        -!!!!!      .    .

----------


## admin



----------


## JPM

,   10    ,    ,        ?

----------


## LAEN

> ,   10    ,            ?

           .

----------


## JPM

> .

      "  "...    ...

----------


## Sky

*fragov*,   .   .    ,    .

----------


## admin

,   .         ,   ,     .    ,     ?    ?

----------


## Sky

> 

    .      .

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,     .     .       .

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,    ,            (    )

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*, 
... ?

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,  .

----------


## JPM

-       ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> .

  ,   .
      .         , .
   ... 
         .
 1    (  ...)
,  24 
    .         "   "
            ,          ,     
          ,          ,   ...

----------

,  ?

----------


## Sky

> ,  ?

   ,   -  .

----------


## LAEN

> LAEN,  .

     ,   "".   

> ,   .

   . ""   -  -     .

----------


## Sky

> ,   "".

        -  20  21 ,  .     ʳ,  ,    .       -  "", ,   ,   2012 .

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,  : 
   ,    ,  "䳺" ( ,   )  . 
    -       .    

> ,   ,   2012 .

      3  -   2012.  **:

----------


## Mr.Kronko

!!!
   !
  ( 5 )          
  (),  ,         (   )
( )

----------


## sharasha

> !!!
>    !
>   ( 5 )

  !!!    :     ?!   !)
. !)))

----------


## JPM

> ( 5 )

          !      !   

> ?!

      ? ))

----------


## Mr.Kronko

*JPM*,

----------


## aneisha

> ( 5 )

  ,    ?        ...

----------


## Alex_Tee_

> !!!
>    !
>   ( 5 )          
>   (),  ,         (   )
> ( )

   ,      ..
      ?

----------

.   :   -    ,   .   .   , ,              ,     .  , ?   ,   .    -  .    ,       ,    -   ,   ,              .  ,             .    ,   .   ?    .       ,         .  ,      .

----------


## aneisha

**:    **,     . ,  .     ,  !     ,  ,    - ,   ! 
,    !

----------

> **:    **,     . ,  .     ,  !     ,  ,    - ,   ! 
> ,    !

        Enter (,      ). ³            (", ...  . ."),             .           .     .        ,  ,  ,    .        .     ..

----------


## Sky

,          䳺 ( ,       ),       ,     ?

----------

> ,          䳺 ( ,       ),       ,     ?

       .          (),          ,  ,     .        ,   .     ( ,   ). ,     ,       .

----------


## admin

**,      ,     -   , ,      , ,   ,     .  ,    (   )      7, 8, 9- ?         ,        ?

----------

. ׳     .  ,     .      .    .    .   :     ,   ,   ,     -   .     .

----------


## LAEN

,       "...

----------


## JPM

**,        .       .      -      -   ,        (               ).
fragov   ...
     ,    ,         -           ,        ,  -      ...

----------


## LAEN

,    __   .

----------


## LAEN



----------


## LAEN

> ...     .         . -    .    .      ,      ...  
> ... -           ,     .

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/crime/519/

----------


## KaGteto4ka

3  ,    .     !

----------


## serg1975

> !

  !!!!)))))
.  ????

----------


## LAEN

*KaGteto4ka*, -      56 ,  / /

----------

,    ,     "ʳ",    ,    ,        ?

----------


## Brest

.      ?  ""    ?

----------


## LAEN

.

----------


## Sky

*LAEN*,         / .

----------


## Pentax

-   "".

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*, .   ,   '    ,  ,    .     .

----------


## Pentax

,      (     )    .         .

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*, , ,  .

----------


## AlexDS

> ,      (     )    .         .

        .
    ,        .

----------


## Pentax

.

----------


## AlexDS

> .

    -.        ,    .
    ,     ,  -  6-  7- ,    ,   .    ,   ,  ,   ,          . ,    ,        .
 -  ,    ,  , ,  .      ,            .       - ,    ,       ,      .
     ,    ,         ,    .        ,    .

----------


## Sky

*AlexDS*,  .   ,   ,   .

----------


## LAEN

. ,    ,    ,    ...

----------


## Pentax

?

----------


## Sky

*Pentax*,  .

----------


## Pentax

,  ))     ))      .    ,     .    .

----------


## AlexDS

> *Pentax*,  .

   ...       .

----------

